# Dawes Super Galaxy 48cm or Ridgeback Panorama 52cm



## rd9249 (13 Apr 2012)

I'm looking to buy either of the above bikes, in good to mint condition for a tour I plan to do this summer. Ideally the newer, the better ie. post 2009/10. PM me or text me on 07823556742 with offer if you have anything that fits the bill. Many thanks


----------



## auww08 (11 Sep 2012)

Hi not sure if your still looking or not
If so have a look at my bike which is for sale on Gumtree
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/r...ondition-brooks-saddle-other-extras/110812903
Please don't hesitate to contact me through this forum or gumtree if you have any questions
Best wishes


----------

